
Facebook Claims Users Sign Up Because They Want to See Personalized Ads - jmsflknr
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20191114/06540343387/facebook-claims-users-sign-up-because-they-want-to-see-personalized-ads-max-schrems-disagrees-usually-wins-these-gdpr-arguments.shtml
======
Kuraj
They're not... _completely_ wrong.

One thing I actually do enjoy is Facebook's ability to recommend me concerts
nearby based on other music I like/venues I attend.

